# Logitech G510 Temperatur anzeigen



## Keleg (27. September 2011)

Hey, kennt jemmand einee APP für die G510 bei der ich CPU und GPU Temperatur im Display anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2011)

Für die G15 / G19 gibt's verschiedene Möglichkeiten, sollten wohl auch für die G510 funktionieren. Schau Dich mal hier um: www.G15-Applets.de :: Index. Ohne Zusatzsoftware wird wohl das hier das beste sein: www.G15-Applets.de :: - g15sysmon.


----------



## python7960 (27. September 2011)

Aida 64 nütze selber, im Einstellungen unter LCD kannst du
Temperaturen Spannungen
Takt von CPU und gpu anzeigen
Lassen.


----------



## Keleg (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Aida installiert, bekomme aber keine funktion fürs LCD


----------



## BlackViper59 (9. Februar 2012)

C2DtoG15 kann ich empfehlen. www.G15-Applets.de :: - C2DtoG15 V2
Wenn du dir etwas Zeit hast kannst du es auch leicht über die .ini und .bmp anpassen.
C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Local\C2DtoG15


----------

